# dry fertilizer price



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi buddies,,,anyone who knows prices of dry fertilizers and where to buy, appreciate it.. I am in Scarborough ..I will try to do this EI fertilization,always amazes on tank using this....Thanks.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I sell micronutrients and potassium nitrate.

Otherwise:

http://www.hydroponics.com/


----------



## baozi2089 (May 17, 2009)

I got mine from hydroponics store. For single ingredients, such as KNO3, they sell for 5 bucks per 500 grams.

Trace mix is a bit more expensive, 7 dollars for 100 grams.

Still cheaper than flourish trace.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Bump for darkblade48, he's a great guy, very knowledgeable and easy to deal with with a good sense of humor.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

baozi2089 said:


> I got mine from hydroponics store. For single ingredients, such as KNO3, they sell for 5 bucks per 500 grams.
> 
> Trace mix is a bit more expensive, 7 dollars for 100 grams.
> 
> Still cheaper than flourish trace.


I sell KNO3 and trace mix a little cheaper than the hydroponics store 



df001 said:


> Bump for darkblade48, he's a great guy, very knowledgeable and easy to deal with with a good sense of humor.


Thanks for the compliments 

Sorry we couldn't talk longer yesterday; I have a cold and wasn't feeling too well and couldn't stay longer. Also had to pick up some take-out on the way home.


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

oh!!! that's way I have colds today  . kidding aside I will PM you when I am ready to buy, i will only take those fert from you...Thanks


----------

